# Iwc Electronic



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

OK so this is my very first hummer and i love it! :yes:

There is little point in me going over the details as Jon has already done so in this THREAD HERE in far greater detail than I ever could.

I've taken a few very quick pics just now (please excuse the fluff!) and have included an extract dealer sheet.

To say i'm happy with this is an understatement - cheers J  Stuart


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Gorgeous Stuart, not you, the watch :lol: :lol:

Health to enjoy sir


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations - it looks in very good condition :thumbup:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> OK so this is my very first hummer and i love it! :yes:
> 
> There is little point in me going over the details as Jon has already done so in this THREAD HERE in far greater detail than I ever could.
> 
> ...


V nice!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations Stuart that IWC looks to be a very good example :thumbsup:. A very good choice for your first hummer.

Be warned though it's a slippery slope and you'll shortly be craving all manner of humming madness. Just look at me, OK best not to really :fool:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

WARNING: purchasing a hummer can lead to a serious addiction.

Oops, to late! Guess you'll just have to enjoy it Stuart. I'll be nice and not provide a list of the 14 different makes of hummers.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments guy's - it really is a beaut and I have to thank Jon for turnig my head towards this instead of a new Portafino. I'm so glad I did 

OK Bill go for it...


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Why start at the bottom Stuart..when you can go straight to the top of the Hummer tree...

Very nice....

If you want the ESA hummer list...just look on my website...soon to be overhaul, thanks to Howard!

Keith


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Well Stuart, if you want to see hopelessly addicted to hummers take a look here.

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p...2&members=1

This will give you an idea of the makers. Missing is a Baume et Mercier.

One caution with the ESA movements. They don't do well with setting the time counter clockwise more than a slight adjustment, so try to always set the hands clockwise. the Citizen and Universal Geneve use an Accutron 218 based movement and the others use ESAs. It sure is great watching the sweep of the seconds hand and listening to that hummmmmmmm.!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Pleased to hear youre enjoying it Stuart, its a beauty isnt it. The rose gold is just so deep a colour on this one, beautiful contrast with the classic clean clear and crisp dial, really makes the watch imho. Wear it in good health mate!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice one Stuart. Lovely watch. 

Rich


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That really is lovely. what a beauty.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

well done mate,

I had the pleasure of handling that watch when I was at Jon's. The rose gold is beautifully coppery in colour and IWC too, how cool is that. Do some more pics, see if you can capture the colour, I am sure you've noticed it 

Andy


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Stuart

The IWC is a great new addition,and a stunning watch. Welcome to the hummer club, and believe you me it won't be the last hummer in your collection.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Such a nice example Stuart, it really is :yes:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice.

That's what I'd call a good 'meeting watch' - discreet enough to fit under a cuff, but flashy enough to catch the eye.

Good choice.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

foztex said:


> well done mate,
> 
> I had the pleasure of handling that watch when I was at Jon's. The rose gold is beautifully coppery in colour and IWC too, how cool is that. Do some more pics, see if you can capture the colour, I am sure you've noticed it
> 
> Andy


Thanks again guy's. 

Andy I know what you mean about the colour. Its really quite a difficult watch to picture especially the coppery colour. I've had a go but I don't think I've improved on Jon's pictures but here you go...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...and these




























Cheers Stu


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Those additional pics are superb, a true little gem :yes:


----------

